# Schön, dich mal wieder gesehn zu haben...



## taborno

Hola a todos les escribo para saber si me pueden traducir este al español. Muchas gracias.

Hi, wollte mich eigentlich früher melden. Schön, dich mal wieder gesehn zu haben. Meld dich mal, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, y bienvenido.

Mi sugerencia:
_
Buenas, en realidad no quería demorar tanto en escribirte/llamarte/dar señales. 
Me alegro / es bueno/lindo haber vuelto a verte. Dame un toque/escribime_ [cuando quieras/tengas timepo];_ me alegraría._
_ 
melden _es una palabra que no tiene un equivalente directo en castellano, por lo que su traducción depende mucho del contexto - y de ahí, y por razones simlares, la cantidad de alternativas en mi sugereincia, que además es de carácter más bien explicativo. 
__________________
EDIT: _gesehn _es como se pronuncia la palabra en el lenguaje hablado, y sobre todo en mensajes cortos y tal se escribe a veces tal cual porque es más corto. Sin embargo, en realidad la palabra se ecrible _geseh*e*n_.


----------



## taborno

Gracias Sidjanga.
Me gustaría hacerte algunos comentarios sobre la traducción.

He visto que la expresión `` wollte mich eigentlich´´ se puede entender como `` yo realmente quería¨¨.

Tambien he leido que las palabras `` früher melden¨¨ se puede entender como primeros tiempos o tiempo pasados .
¿Que opinas ?


----------



## Sidjanga

taborno said:


> He visto que la expresión `` wollte mich eigentlich´´ se puede entender como `` yo realmente quería¨¨.


En la gran mayoría de los casos del uso actual del idioma, _eigentlich _no significa _realmente _sino más bien _en realidad_ o _de hecho_. 
_realmente_ es más bien _tatsächlich _o _wirklich _(en términos generales; claro que siempre depende del contexto concreto).

_Eigentlich wollte ich mich früher melden_ [_*aber *ich tue es erst jetzt_] = _En realidad...., pero [por la razón que sea] lo hago recién ahora_.

_Yo *realmente *quería_... lo traduciría por _Ich wollte (mich) *wirklich*..._ (cuando alguien no me cree que yo tenía esa intención, p.ej.)


> Tambien he leido que las palabras `` früher melden¨¨ se puede entender como primeros tiempos o tiempo pasados .


¿Dónde leíste eso?  En todo caso, me imagino que en realidad te refieres a "früher" nomás (es decir, sin _melden_, que es un verbo independiente, y no es que forme una unidad semántica con _früher_ o algo así).

Claro, _früher _tiene más de un siginificado. En términos generales significa "antes" (en sentido temporal).
Dependiendo del contexto, eso puede ser "antaño", pero tambien - como en tu frase - "antes de lo que ahora se hace".

_Eigentlich wollte ich mich *früher *melden = En realidad/De hecho, quería escribirte/llamarte/ponerme en contacto *antes*_ [_de lo que ahora lo hago_], [pero....]


----------



## taborno

Muchisimas gracias Sidjanga.
El contexto de este texto es un mensaje ( de movil ) que me envia un amigo íntimo que vuelvo a ver despues de un tiempo. Yo no se aleman ( se nota ) por lo que tengo que traducir o intentar entender sus mensaje con ayuda de diccionarios o de personas ( amables) como tu.


----------



## chlapec

Hola, yo creo que en este caso, una buena traducción de *eigentlich* sería: "*la verdad es que"*


----------



## taborno

Solamente quiero agradecerte tus comentarios y el tiempo que dedicas a otras personas ,como yo, que tenemos la barrera del lenuaje.
 Salud y suerte.


----------

